# Do you have flint "rocks" where you live?



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

When I was a kid, I lived in east TN. In the wood lot in our back yard, I could go out and scour the ground for pieces of flint, and used to start fires by striking with another rock. This created sparks, which started a small smoldering fire on my dead leaves and grass. I don't find flint were I live now. Wish I did, or would like to get some from someone who has plenty. Would be willing to barter or pay for some??? Anyone else used to do this as a kid?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes! When I was little the stones they put down on dirt roads and driveways had some of those fun sparking rocks mixed in. I knew exactly what to look for back then. Now I'd have to smack a bunch of rocks together to figure out which ones as my memory of that fun is a bit faded.
[YOUTUBE]KYhv_deh898[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

I have LOADS of them right out my back door in the creek. We also use them to make flint arrowheads, knives, and hide scrapers.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yeah I can pick up flint nodules the size of footballs & basketballs from the side of the road around here.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. I've been wanting to get some flint since its seems hard to come by here.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I'd be interested in bartering for my time collecting, boxing, and driving them to the Post Office... and I work CHEAP too lol... But I'd say a Meduim flat rate box could push weight limits on them lol


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I have lived all my life in or near the flint hills of Kansas. Never thought of flint as rare..


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Farmer, much like seeing a gator isnt rare here. It's all in what's in your area.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have lots of pumice stones I'd be willing to trade for flint. To tell you the truth, I don't know if I have flint around here or not...not sure what to look for. :shrug:


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

We have very colorful flint in my area. My daughter and I went to a well known collecting spot to get some a couple of years back. Did you know that 115 lb. of flint will not even completely fill one of those 18 gal. plastic tote bins?

FYI, for those of you who want to go collect some, be careful where you park your car. We were forewarned, but others have told me of having major trouble with flat tires after driving too close to the flint pits. The sharp shards will slice a car tire to ribbons. Also, if you are going to be lugging your flint haul for much distance, consider taking one of those heavy duty luggage carts. I used a bungee cord to "tie" my 5 gal bucket to the luggage cart and avoided a whole lot of back strain. If you are going to a pit, take a small hand rake to remove leaf debris so you can see the flint. And finally, watch out! That flint is definitely sharp! We saw several people cut themselves to the point of bleeding on it.

For anyone interested, there is a great flint Knap-In event at Flint Ridge, Ohio over each Labor Day weekend. Based on my experience, you will not be able to leave there without someone trying to teach you to knap arrowheads. And if you are really interested, there are numerous experts all at one location at the same time. You can learn from the best.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

North of me is Flint Ridge. Occasionally I'm able to acquire some pieces I find scavenging. Unfortunately, flint has become big business and the 'free' days are about over. The owners like selling it to all the knappers that show up in the flint ridge area looking for workable flint. 

I often scavenge flint pieces for my guns and flint strikers along railroad tracks. I find many nice pieces of black flint that is used as filler on the railroads.

Ohio Rusty ><>

_The concept of slaves is most welcomed and encouraged by the system of masters. The accumulation of wealth by the thieving, corrupt Bankers and Ruling Elite at one end is at the same time, the accumulation of misery, agony of toil, slavery, ignorance, brutality, mental degradation for the common working man at the other end._


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ANY rock found here was *brought* *here* from a good way off.
We have Sand and Clay


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

AMEN Bearfoot! I am in NC too from up north and there is not a rock. Could send sand or clay for trade LOL. Also abumndant in swamp goo where I am at


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I used to pick it up all the time when my grandparents were alive. They had loads in the fields. 

Now if I want some I have to go near Flint Ridge and buy it. We considered buying a piece of land there just to rock hound on it.

Looks like I might be free this Labor Day weekend. The Knap-In is truly unique and wonderful. Take along a picnic lunch and spend the day type of trip. Not free if you buy from the vendors or want to pick up flint at a couple of the near by farms. But it is a relatively cheap activity. The museum is free with paid admission and there are nature trails to explore.


----------

